# Light bulbs



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

I found some really cheap light bulbs for 2 bucks. they were both 20W and look similar to the 15W ones at the fish store for 10 bucks. i was wondering if they were the same thing? BTW, the bulbs are the screw in type, if it matters.

what i think is watts are watts no matter where you get the bulbs. so are fish bulb watts the same as regular light bulb watts?

i don't know if i made sense, but yea. try your best to answer!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where did you get these light bulbs. The ones are the fish stores are generally just overpriced depending on if they have some special wavelength or something.

I am not a light guru or anything though....


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i got them at some thrift store...

it looks good in my opinion


----------

